# What' your drug and supplement regime?



## gfinster (Jan 11, 2001)

Drugs:Neurontin - 300 mg nightly for insomnia and neuralgia Xanex - .25 as needed for stress and tensionDramamine - 1/2 tab as needed for IBS spas attacksPremarin .625Othersylium caps - 4 each morn for CPrune juice as needed for CPerdium - as needed for CMilk of Magnesia - emergency for CShredded wheat or bran cereal each morn for CSublingual B - B6, B12 Folic acidC - 1,000 mg E - 800 mg Calcium through diet - dairy, vegies, fortified OJ


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Remeron (mirtazapine) - originally for depressionTramadol (Ultram) - painkillerCo-Proxamol - painkillerDianette - contraceptive pill for acneVitamin B supplement, alternating with MultiVitamin and Multimineral supplement. Ibsacol (www.ibsacol.com) for IBS.Loperamide (Imodium) and Colofac (mebeverine) for IBSGaviscon and Zantac for heartburn. Beconase nasal spray, Rapitil eye drops and an antihistamine for perenial and seasonal allergies.Ventolin inhaler for asthma.


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Tramadol (painkiller)Ambien (for my insomnia)Entocort (for my IBD)Folic acid and Vitamin B12Nexium (for GERD)Nasonex (for my sinuses)


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Meds that I take every day:Avapro (high blood pressure)Ativan (anti-anxiety)Zoloft (depression)Nasonex (sinuses)Meds that I take occasionally when needed:flexeril (muscle relaxant)dicitel (ibs)tylenol (pain relief)pantoloc (GERD)


----------



## gfinster (Jan 11, 2001)

I forgot to add Nasonex and Allegra for allergies. That's four out of four so far using nasal spray.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Every a.m.:Claritin (Allergies)Sudafed (Allergies---nasal drip)Docusate Sodium (Stool Softener)Detrol (Irritable Bladder)MultivitaminCalcium (Stage One of Osteoporosis)Loperamide (Immmodium AD) (used to slow down the action of the colon)Every p.m (bedtime):Menest (Estrogen replacement)Pravachol (Cholesterol lowering med.)Skelaxin (muscle relaxer)Clonazepam (sleep aid -- Also helps somewhat with leg cramping)Prevacid (Barrett's Esophagitis)Nasalcort Aqua SprayMetamucil (for added fiber and bulk) As needed:SkelaxinExtra-Strength Tylenol (doesn't help much, though)LoperamideSudafed Imitrex (migraines)Gee-----I'm a walking pharmacy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## okie born (Feb 18, 2002)

I feel like a walking pharmacy also!!!This list makes me depressed just looking at it.Avalide (blood pressure)Prevacid (GERD)Zocor (cholesterol)Surfax (constipation)Paxil (AntiD)Celebrex (arthritis)OxyContin (chronic pain)Zanaflex (muscle spasms)Trazodone (sleep aid)Calcium + DMiralax (constipation)Oxy IR prescribed for post surgery pain on 3/13/02.Remember, I'm the one that hasn't been dx'd w/FBS


----------

